# Whats up with skiers?



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

there are just as many asshole snowboarders out there. its not the sport, its the person.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

T.J. said:


> there are just as many asshole snowboarders out there. its not the sport, its the person.



I agree. I've seen both skiers and snowboarders do some pretty stupid things. People that feel the need to chirp at other people, like in the two situations that laz has laid out, do it because they are trying to feel good about themselves and the only way they can do it is by trying to put someone else down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

theres dick skiers and dick snowboarders.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just to beat a dead horse, it's not the equipment, but the person who uses it. I've been treated like junk from just as many snowboarders as skiiers.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Just to beat a dead horse, it's not the equipment, but the person who uses it. I've been treated like junk from just as many snowboarders as skiiers.


well, thats cause your a girl...and oriental :cheeky4: 


*covers vital bodyparts while running away* just trying to raise your bloodpressure boarder, you know i love you! :laugh:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

T.J. said:


> well, thats cause your a girl...and oriental :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> *covers vital bodyparts while running away* just trying to raise your bloodpressure boarder, you know i love you! :laugh:


LOL! I have chopsticks in my hands, and I'm not afraid to use them!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

they are the training ones with the rubber bands, arent they?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Noooo! Real deal duders!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

lol TJ, she's gonna get you


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually, I have had MORE bad experiences personally with skiers than snowboarders when it comes to being jerks about speed and people "getting in their way" so to speak... Yeah, I just don't know what the big hurry is for people like that...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

OFFTOPIC:



laz167 said:


> ...Last year while riding my girlfriend ...


The importance of punctuation   

But I agree with the rest, it's the person. 
I've been on the hill only twice, and have encountered some bad(a$$hole) snowboarders.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Once again its not the equipment but the user, But I also agree that there seems to be more assholes on skis than on boards. But most of the jerk skiers I have met tend to be a little me older in thier middle age years and are kind of hoity toity to start they have all the latest gear drive thier Porche to the mountain in 6 inches of snow. Maybe it's some kind of some kind of thought process that they have cause sking has been around longer, you that whole hierarchy birthright kind of bullshit. I don't know; like I said it just seems like more pricks are on skis


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

> Maybe it's some kind of some kind of thought process that they have cause sking has been around longer, you that whole hierarchy birthright kind of bullshit.


They're rebels I say!! Rebels!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Around here, skiers and boarders get along fairly well. It's a smaller hill, and not too much of the "I'm better than you are" bullshit goes on. I've only had a problem with anyone once, and that was bullshit with some kid who didn't like me.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_what's up with skiers?_

what's right with em? 

i mean, just look at em! you need to ask?

LOL


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

You know I think that most skiers are older than boarders,And I know back in the days you couldnt even ride in a ski resort,boarders were seen as punks starting trouble.And believe me I've seen the young boarder who thinks hes hot shit.but the thing is if you wanna go 100 mph,ride the double diamonds.And dont disrespect my follow boarders or super Laz is gonna coma at ya!Like the water boy...lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well around here we settle skier/boarder fights in Thunderdome...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree that there are a handfull of a$$holes on the mountain both skier and snowboarder. On one side the much older elitist skier and on the other the steezy laugh at you when you fall down adolesent snowboarder. I don't normally generalize but in my experiences that is what I have come up with. 

I don't normally condone violence either but lets face it some of those a$$holes need to get socked and if you do end up in the Thunderdome make sure your not the one at fault. As soon we all realize that it doesn't matter how you get down the mountain as long you respect it and those around you the sooner this bullsh!t will stop.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

EVen now that I ride more than I ski, I still feel the majority of the punkish, asshole behavior tends to be with the teenager boarders. And, there are a lot more boarders sitting around that you have to watch out for than there are skiers, but most who have done it enough know to keep to the side and out of the way. I dont care what you have strapped to your feet, as long as you get the hell out of the way after a crash, or dont pitch your lunch in the middle of a run.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well as a former skier let me shed some light on this topic. First of all people are right in the fact that it is both skiers and snowboarders combined to create situations and crashes...the reason for that is there is just that many more people on the slopes nowadays. Wasnt crowed like this years ago when I used to ski...also keep in mind snowboards and skies are built for speed much more than skies were in the past.. sure we went fast..Hell I hit a tree at top speed...but not as fast as the products today.
> 
> But there is an underlying issue here. Yes indeed we are not liked by skiers in general...why you so boldly ask??? Here is why...
> 
> ...


Good points all the way down the board. Funny too, because I even stretch my neck backwards like that chick in the exorcist attempting to see my blind spot because a lot of traversing skiers don't look up hill. 

And I might be a pothead, but I've met a LOT of coked out to the gills skiers. No judgement passed. I've also seen some snowboarders that really piss me off because they just make the rest of us look worse than we are already percieved. I was a skier for probably 10 years or more before I started boarding regularily and I never had a problem with snowboarders. IMO as a skier there were a lot more "newb" skiers than boarders causing accidents. I think they forget we kind of have blind spots riding down the hill sideways. Maybe we (humans) all just piss eachother off, especially in large groups lol.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

traditionally speaking, skiing was an _exclusive _past time; economically exclusive. and so this band of _old schoolers_, who are still out there, are having to come to terms with an _on hill population_ that has exploded in numbers due to accessibility and popularisation, but also who entertain this _'new fad'_ of going sideways.

for sure they perceive a 'fuck you' attitude; they think we have blind spots and larger turning circles and to an extent this might be true for some of us; but this is of little to no consequence. if it is, then i suggest they have inadequate skills to be there themselves!

the point is, this _'arsehole' _label is one of *perception*. skiers want to perceive us as being _punks_, just as we want to see them as being _stuck up pricks_. it is a *preconceived stereotype*, where we try to identify a _common foe_, to reinforce _kinship _between those who are similar to us. a _pack mentality_.

this is intrinsic to human nature and despite me knowing this, i still feel that in all of my _on hill encounters_, there have been far more poncy skiers than boarders. 

for eg. if i cut up a snowboarder, they might shake their head at me, but i will apologise and *ALWAYS *they tell me "no worries". if i cut up a skier, they have slagged me off before i have even inhaled to word an apology.  (french ski instructors are the absolute kings at this!)

it is all down to a _will _to see the worst in those who are different to your self. simple human nature.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

i dunno, wherever i ride, i usually find that riders/skiers' main problem is that they regard other people on the mountain more as "cones" or obstacles to practice how close they can carve by you rather than as people and offering safe riding/skiing practice and personal space. i mean, how many times have you been chillin on teh side of a slope or taking a casual ride down and had some chump try and throw some snow in your face by plowing 3 inches away from you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

when i was younger, say 3-8 years old, i was a skier and my entire family was a bunch of skiers. when i was about 9 or so i was at the point in my life where it wasnt cool anymore to do what all the old people and my little sister were doing on the mountain, and i always saw these really cool lookin dudes cruisin down the sides of the run on snowboards...thats what i wanted to be, i wanted to be that guy. As i got better and better i realized that 90% of all snowboarders share the same hard chargin mentality. How many boarders have you met that just wanna cruise the blues all day long and then call it a day around 3:00? Skiers on the other hand seem more conservative, there will always be the people that dont fit this steriotype but mostly i think its a fairly acceptable idea. 

A few years ago i had a friend of mine that was just learning to ride. He was on a green just trying to get his heelside down without faceplanting and he got going a little faster than he was comfortable with and lost control. He was haulin ass lol and he was headed right for this older gentlemen(i use the term loosely) and his young boy who were both on skis. He was going to hit one of them so he plowed the old man(he probably would have killed the kid) and the man of course was irate. I pulled up in time to hear the old man chewing my friends ass as my friend apologized over and over again and even stepped out of his board to go uphill and get the mans sunglasses. The old man kept saying that he shouldnt be here and this was for people trying to learn. My friend then sortof lost it and said "well what the FU*K do you think i'm doin here?!?" Then the old man said some things about how snowboarders shouldnt be here and they are too dangerous and blah blah blah. 

we've all met that guy. but lots of skiers have met that piece of shit guy on a snowboard as well.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was having this conversation yesterday in the gondola at Stratton with my skier buddy who is a self proclaimed snowboard hater obviously him and I are very good friends and go ride the mountain together so his argument for his disliking of snowboarders is that as previously stated we all always seem out of control on the mountain. Also because there are many of us that will push ourselves on terrain we can't really handle yet we have a tendency to just slide down the mountain on our heel edge thus ruining the terrain for the people who can handle it. My response to him was basically that I think the problem lies in the fact that there are just way more "new" snowboarders than there are skiers so there much less overall experience riding the mountain on a snowboard. Also new snowboarders do tend to take up more space on the slope than do skiers due to most making very wide turns as we learn to link and get more comfortable turning in a smaller radius. Skiers overall mountain footprint is smaller as the turning principles are just different from snowboarders. 

He did agree with what I was saying and I think that lightened his perception more. In terms of the attitude, there are plenty of shitty people that both ski and snowboard so it really just comes down to the person


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> Also because there are many of us that will push ourselves we have a tendency to just slide down on our heel edge thus ruining the terrain for the people who can handle it.


yeah coz snowboarders are the creators of mogul fields! *super sarc*


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> yeah coz snowboarders are the creators of mogul fields! *super sarc*


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

thing is this about the mogul fields... to skiers it's not a problem they use them to turn which is why they exist... for us snowboarders they're a big pain in the ass. I agree with you guys but just figured I'd post his opinion as well


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

truth be told (and don't tell the skiers) i don't really mind mogul fields....

you can use them to bank turns off of as well, and the ones with a bit of flat behind them make super wicked jumps! holy schmeg i have broken the sound barrier a good few times from hopping moguls!

they're like whoop-dee-doos!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, moguls don't bother me one bit. I love the fact I can beat most skiers down 'em!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hehehe! yar sometimes i hear them swearing at me!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not a big fan but I will say they can make for some fun jumps as long as you don't land on top of another one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

it depends on how the moguls are formed for me. i find i can whiz through them so long as i'm carving throug around their mid-sections and completely avoiding the actual valleys between them. it's also easy if the moguls are particularly soft.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

i hate the fact that moguls take the place of what used to be a beautiful hillside covered in 12 inches of powder. and once moguls are there, they arent leaving the rest of the season.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh i don't know, those _piston bullys _can be pretty good slope manicurists!

but in france especially, if a good sized mogul field forms, they leave it there. it is supposed to attract the mogul lovers and theoretically lessen the risk of other fields forming

but that does little to prevent the effects of newbie skiers doing the perpetual snow plough! (consider that the next time someone tries to slag off a slip slider!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> truth be told (and don't tell the skiers) i don't really mind mogul fields....
> 
> you can use them to bank turns off of as well, and the ones with a bit of flat behind them make super wicked jumps! holy schmeg i have broken the sound barrier a good few times from hopping moguls!
> 
> they're like whoop-dee-doos!


Yeah! I <3 racing between them to build up for one huge jump near the bottom.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I still have problems with them because I ride a big wide deck so I have tendency to get too deep into them and can't get the board around quick enough to not get caught. They do make sick jumps for sure though! First day of the season for me I found this back run that was open at Mt. Snow that was all moguled up by the skiers and the end of the day... either way I start charging it hard and decide to lift off one of them only to proceed to land flat on top of another one I didn't see when I took off tail force springs the board forward, nose catches a powder stash and I do a freaking cartwheel! it was actually one of the most fun falls I've ever had because it was just crazy how it happened!

I do like the runs though because it's challenging for me


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Okay, heres my thoughts on this based upon observation as an on snow employee...


*bump*

great post.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Okay, heres my thoughts on this based upon observation as an on snow employee.....



Very well said.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

problem i have with skiers(mostly the less talented ones) is that they jump on a slope alittle to hard for them and then carve from one side to the other...almost impossible to pass them cause as soon as you make a move bam! the turn into your path lol..like they are trying to slow you down...there so unpredictable...i hate bein behind skiers like that


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Nikolai said:


> problem i have with skiers(mostly the less talented ones) is that they jump on a slope alittle to hard for them and then carve from one side to the other...almost impossible to pass them cause as soon as you make a move bam! the turn into your path lol..like they are trying to slow you down...there so unpredictable...i hate bein behind skiers like that


One of the things I hate about boarders (that is similar) to your skier complaint, is when they hit jumps/jibs/etc that are *off* a trail, yet the landing area is *on* the trail. They end up launching perpendicular to the trail, and then ride *across* it for awhile before going down the hill. This is way worse than the skier example above, because your usually not looking for people coming out the woods. It's 'noxious and dangerous. Keep that shit totally *on* the trail, or take it to the park. 

And, I also hate it when a pack of riders decided to turn part of a trail into a parking lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

sedition said:


> And, I also hate it when a pack of riders decided to turn part of a trail into a parking lot.


Thats the worst. Do that at the bottom...or at least get off to the damn side. i understand its sometimes necessary to stop and laugh at your buddy who just face-planted...or even stop and wait for him to recover, but move it to the side of the run.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a few genuine issues here, which i can agree with.

i feel shame when i see a bunch of lazy arsed sliders camped in the middle of a piste, usually just over on the blind side of a roller or hump. i usually roost em and swear something sub-complimentary. i figure if they are acting like idiots, it is our duty to let them know.

as for over taking the swerving and slow.... just communicate to them your intended side of over taking.... just yell to them "on yer left / right" and then bomb past them. truth of the matter is, when you are on your board, they can hear you and that makes them more precautious. take away their doubt but defining your intent. job done.

same too if you are on a piste which crosses another or similar.... just look at those who you risk a collision with, right in the eye and just point with extended finger exactly where you intend to go.

y'all just need to indicate and communicate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

sedition said:


> One of the things I hate about boarders (that is similar) to your skier complaint, is when they hit jumps/jibs/etc that are *off* a trail, yet the landing area is *on* the trail. They end up launching perpendicular to the trail, and then ride *across* it for awhile before going down the hill. This is way worse than the skier example above, because your usually not looking for people coming out the woods. It's 'noxious and dangerous. Keep that shit totally *on* the trail, or take it to the park.
> 
> And, I also hate it when a pack of riders decided to turn part of a trail into a parking lot.


i agree with you on that one...ive never done that cause i havent tried tricking yet but that def is no good


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> as for over taking the swerving and slow.... just communicate to them your intended side of over taking.... just yell to them "on yer left / right" and then bomb past them. truth of the matter is, when you are on your board, they can hear you and that makes them more precautious. take away their doubt but defining your intent. job done.


i do if im close enough to shout to them but the problem i have is ill be moving at a decent speed quicker then them and intend to pass...ill have a clear cut path and as im commin up on them they turn right into my path and scare the hell outta me...i put enough distance between me and them on the intended path but the can change direction so fast...they move more sidways somtimes then forward...guess i jsut need to put more "buffer" room between me and those kind of skiers


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well if you are too far or too shy to yell at them, you need to just hold back and watch their 'style'; they usually try to slalom at a rhythm and so as they are about to turn you make your move. 

basically, if they are constantly swerving, you can *aim at them *when they are positioned at one of their 'extremes', coz by the time you reach them, they will be out of the way. (bonus points tho for running over the tail of their skis! )


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> (bonus points tho for running over the tail of their skis! )


:laugh: Thats always funny. But only done if said skier was being a prick.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> (bonus points tho for running over the tail of their skis! )


:laugh: Thats always funny. But only done if said skier was being a prick.

And as far as features on the sides of trails as long as you clear landings it perfectly fine, fun and safe. I'll be honest I love playing on whatever jumps, walls, etc that are on the sides of trails it makes the run so much more fun that is the only reason to ride green trails.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

some little butter ball of a kid skier ran over my tail the first time i took it out...man i was pissed the rest of the day...i hate when people do that...complete ignorance


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> as long as you clear landings it perfectly fine, fun and safe.


The oprative words being "as long as..." The problem is when people don't. Fun, yes. Safe, no.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ill tell ya this weekend the skiers were fiesty! I must have had three of them alone run over the back of my board while waiting in line..and two were kids who aint got a clue...Dad was there...he is clueless too. I got cut in on the line twice by skiers..older retired people..who can argue with that right:laugh:


Only 3? Consider yourself lucky brother, where I rid 3 hit the back of my board every time I wait for the lift. After I got my Dark Series I started yelling at them, but that didn't do much help. Now I turn my board sideways while waiting, they still run into my boots. WTF is this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

T.J. said:


> there are just as many asshole snowboarders out there. its not the sport, its the person.


exactly..theres dicks everywhere.:dunno:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't usually have bad experiences with either. I usually keep to myself, and watch my back, and that seems to solve my problems. 

But on those few bad occasions, I'd have liked to sock both the skier and the snowboarder. They're both equally bad.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowpunks and Skisnobs are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

some people are just hard core like that. piss in their beer, crap in their chili, not much else is worth the time or effort.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow a thread from 07 about a subject settled in the 90's.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

There are just as many assholes on both sides of the fence, but for some reason i have had way more confrontations with skiers then i have had with boarders. Many skiers think they own the place, and the runs. Last year got in a screaming match with a ski race coach because him and his train of 20 skiers behind him cut of several people in a run including me make most of us eat shit to avoid a collision. Needless to say i caught up to him, and let him hear it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I hate that shit if there's one thing about skiers it's when a fucking ski school with like 30+ little kids snaking down a black diamond like some never-ending train of annoying tichy motherfuckers. next time I come across one I'm ollying that shit I don't care if a kid gets decapitated (joke) but I ain't takin that crap from anybody this year it's soooo annoying.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Some skiers hate snowboarders and some snowboarders hate skiers. Welcome to the mountain folks. Pricks are pricks no matter what the situation is.

Anyone throws snow at me and they will get hell. Yes I am Asian. Yes I know martial arts. Yes I will put your ass in an arm bar and plant your face in the snow with my snowboard boots.

As I always tell people... I don't take the high road. I take the fucking freeway. :cheeky4:

I'm actually really chill and get along with most people. I'm just one of those people that don't like taking crap from losers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

you know martial arts? haha I guess that explains your "self-discipline"


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. I do have self discipline. Believe me, I can take a lot of verbal abuse. But throwing snowballs at me while I am riding is taking it to a physical level. Once that line is crossed, discipline gets thrown out of the window.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

haha yeah if anybody threw snow at me who wasn't a hot chick or a friend of mine I'd straight up hunt that bitch down. especially if it's a skier asshole.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

RallyBowls said:


> I hate that shit if there's one thing about skiers it's when a fucking ski school with like 30+ little kids snaking down a black diamond like some never-ending train of annoying tichy motherfuckers. next time I come across one I'm ollying that shit I don't care if a kid gets decapitated (joke) but I ain't takin that crap from anybody this year it's soooo annoying.


Settle down Beavis.



T.J. said:


> there are just as many asshole snowboarders out there. its not the sport, its the person.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> Anyone throws snow at me and they will get hell. Yes I am Asian. Yes I know martial arts. Yes I will put your ass in an arm bar and plant your face in the snow with my snowboard boots.


Ok Jet Li, a piece of advice. The two real world throwdowns I've witnessed between skiers and boarders went very badly for the boarders. Can you guess why?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

One thing that I dislike about the Snowboard vs Ski debate is the misconception that snowboards are more dangerous, which partly falls back to the rider not the equipment but from my observation alone; when a skiier loses control, they can travel 100m before falling over, a snowboarder losing control falls on his ass pretty quickly and comes to a stop.

Last year I had 3 people on separate occasions collide with me from behind. Each time they had lost control, and pretty much slammed into my back. All of them were skiiers. 

Resorts should have rules against wigged out bro's as opposed to a general bias against snowboarders. Hell one of the rudest douchebags ive encountered to date was a bloke in a ski shop who turned on me when he found out I was a boarder, all I wanted was a pair of goggles and I ended up getting berated for not wearing a helmet (a common question you get when asking about goggles) because snowboarders are "The dangerous ones"
I wanted to walk straight out of the store but I had a gift voucher there so had no choice but to stick with it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Ok Jet Li, a piece of advice. The two real world throwdowns I've witnessed between skiers and boarders went very badly for the boarders. Can you guess why?


Not talking about just skiers lol. And I wouldn't be stupid like that anyway. Most likely I'll just get them kicked out of the mountain. If they still want to do shit after then I might.

By the way, if I were to ever throw down with a skier, I won't be so stupid as to attack them immediately. If you read my first post, you would have seen I had beef with another snowboarder once and I had him kicked out and waited til he had all of his equipment off at the bottom to approach him. I didn't fight him or anything, but I did give him a verbal lashing.

I think you misunderstood my post btw. The reason I pointed out that I am Asian and that I do martial arts is because that is the stereotype. I can't tell you how many times people have said to me... "Do you do Karate?" "You're supposed to be good at math." "You're good at video games because you're Asian."

I don't do Karate, I am not good at math, but I am good at video games


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Anyone throws snow at me and they will get hell. Yes I am Asian. Yes I know martial arts. Yes I will put your ass in an arm bar and plant your face in the snow with my snowboard boots.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That ninja cat photo is the best thing ever lol!!!!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

word.

10char


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

One skier around 8 years old got on the lift ahead of me. She didn'y put the bar down so they had to stop the lift and tell her to put it down. I just shrugged, I forgot once too. Got on the lift, watched her lean precariously to one side, sort of raised my eyebrow. End of the lift, some guy had wave his hand upwards to get her to lift the bar then she did and she started sliding out but she was 2 meters in the air by then. I was like WTF. She dropped down right where I was set up to ride out and help her. I manadged to avoid her, and I came back around picked up one of her ski's. The mountain guys asked if she was okay, she just seemed a little shook up. 
She didn't have a clue what she was doing. I don't blame her, I blame the parents. I mean, the kid could have badly hurt herself. Why was no-one else with her? Had the parents simply said, yeah you can ride the lift where gonna help your younger brother? Or something to that effect. 

Its rediculous, and she was lucky to escape without breaking a bone. Especialy considering how she landed. 

Just one poor ski'er without a clue of what she was doing. 
Don't blame her, blame the parents.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Words of wisdom from old man Snowolf 

I do have a bad temper myself. Thing is, small things don't bother me. I can keep real cool about situations such being cut-off. I understand people get caught up in the moment and I'll usually be like "that wasn't cool bro". The one bad confrontation I had was the situation I described. Sitting on top of a hill near a jump and pegging people with huge ice balls while they jump is taking things too far. Someone can get seriously hurt. I mean, I love a snowball fight as much as the next guy, but I keep that limited to people I know. Even then, I would never throw something other than a powder ball. Those iceballs that were being thrown that day were like big rocks. The skier after me that got pegged in the goggles almost had it come off mid-jump. Things like that blow my top.

But yea, as for the topic. I've had more run-ins with rude teenaged snowboarders than I have with any age group of skiers. This is why there are still places that only allow skiers. Sadness


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

guys you got it all wrong. it's not what they're riding..it's WHO'S RIDING IT


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> But yea, as for the topic. I've had more run-ins with rude teenaged snowboarders than I have with any age group of skiers. This is why there are still places that only allow skiers. Sadness


the situation is fraught with complication


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had more problems with snowboarders being rude than with skiers. In fact, one of the coolest guys I ever rode the lift with was an old skier. :dunno:

I'm not really sure where this animosity comes from, but I've never had any trouble on the hill. I definitely have never had any physical confrontations with anyone. The last person I got tangled up with was my wife. She cut out of the woods, came from friggin nowhere, and took my legs right out. I did a monster flip onto my back. It was better than any hit I ever took in football. Darn skiers.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahah honestly ive never really had any big issues with anyone else? :dunno: Im glad


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Hahah honestly ive never really had any big issues with anyone else? :dunno: Im glad


Me neither but I have empathy and I see a lot of people on the mountain who appear to have these prejudices on the mountain and it often makes me speculate what I might do if I were one of these assholes or victims.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> guys you got it all wrong. it's not what they're riding..it's WHO'S RIDING IT


thats exactly it. i know some skiers that are really sick and ride the hill like normal ppl. but then you have the "Xtreme" kids who go as fast as they can and starfish the whole way and wack you in the face with their pole while you hiking the park ( true story, my lip was all swollen and i never saw the kid again ). these are the same ppl that go of the sides of lips. idk if this happens to anyone else but, your going for a rail and 4 little kids fly by, cut you off, and go off the sides of the lip and fuck it up. those are the gay skiers.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Without sounding like a total patchouli-lovin hippie, why can't we all just get along? I hate admitting it, but the only misery I've ever been caused on the hill has been from other boarders. In fact, last week, a boarder not looking where he was going took me out at the knees. Sucked. But away from the hating... yesterday was a totally slow day and cat-tracks are a boarders worst enemy, non? Two skiers who were coming along at a faster clip that I saw my pedal-power and held out their poles as a tow. It that isn't total PLUR I dunno what is.


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

In my opinion, the best bet is to have boarders and skiers in your group. This way everyone hates you equally.

Just a fun side note: I work at EMS (Eastern Mountain Sports) so we are all into outdoor activities and such. And for the few of us that enjoy snowboarding and/or skiing it's always a battle when it comes up. Today I went to use the public bathroom, since the employee one was occupied, and noticed a bumper sticker on the toilet that read:

"If it were easy, it'd be called "Snowboarding"

I just thought it would be funny to share this. I mean hey, I chuckled.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

91Yota said:


> "If it were easy, it'd be called "Snowboarding"


LOL i saw this at a local wendys and i laughed too. 

I think that some snowboarders/skiiers are rushing and want to be "in the moment" I know that I occasionally do it too, but I make sure to not annoy anyone or get in peoples ways


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Fitzy said:


> LOL i saw this at a local wendys and i laughed too.
> 
> I think that some snowboarders/skiiers are rushing and want to be "in the moment" I know that I occasionally do it too, but I make sure to not annoy anyone or get in peoples ways


I almost want to get this sticker myself even though I snowboard haha. But like you, I try to enjoy the ride without annoying or getting in anyone's way.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Another tale for the records here. Yesterday at Kirkwood, end of the day I came up with my wife, relaxing groomers day, testing angles and boot plates, new board, bindings, I am safe  and listening to my tunes trying to snatch a single ride on the chair to smoke in peace...but this multi-colored skier slides besides me in the last feet of the line. We start to ride the chair, adjust to accomodate the different pieces of gear hanging off out feet and the cirumstantial "good day uh"? I look at him and think " You're so a cop....you're a cop for sure...I know it. I must have thought it out loud...lol...he looks like he heard my thoughts, I crank the music higher meaning " No mood for small talk man" and think about my business...Once ready to leave the chair, I look at him with a "have a good time man" (while I still think COP...COP you're a COP) He looks at me, grabs the chair and literally swinging back and forth before the landing he ejects himself from the chair ahead of time, almost swinging me off my spot, and lands and immediately cuts in front of me, whikle I veer to my right avoiding him and his tails....he tried ti knock me down, and in a pretty obvious way. He even turns around to check if I fell...ending up crossing me looking back as I wave my hand at him.

I Do my smoke, my run, and decide to get a last one a the shorter chair...the 5 before calling it a day. I get in line as single, and get paired up by the lift fuy to a couple...lol the same guy and his GF or wife... "But hello" I say smiling as we line up for the chair...he looks at me worried, then at his female partner..then back at me.....and starts to slow dow to et me ride the chair alone. " Better if you go alone this time" He says,
Yeah, better, I agree too.

Bottom line yest, it's not the tool, it's the person....but most of the time tool and person are of the 2 boarded kind...

Another example...the super stuck up mono-ski rider that still looks at skiers as "family" and then turns around talking about carving and sidecut edge....but if you tell him he is riding a board he says that no, they are 2 skis...lol...Then he started explaining me how cool hard board riding looks... and how he could do such a tight turn....just like a carve board...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually ride with 4 to 10 people we usually get left alone.

But actually, I have never gotten into a fight with any skiers.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

wasn't a fight... WHo cares, I'm there to ride, buit I mostly ride alone, and that happened quite a few times. Besides is rest day today....I have time to type!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Seriously, I think this whole issue is about played out. There are some old codgers out there who will never adapts, but hey those kinds are everywhere in life.


To be completely honest, I've never had a problem with the older generations. Most of the people who bring up the skier vs. snowboarder thing are in their twenties... 

must be trying to prove they can play the part? :dunno:

(Most of the old ski bums I've talked to admit they'd love to try snowboarding if they didn't have to fall so much to learn it)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> That is actually a pretty valid point. There is of course the segment of brand new boarders who bag on skiers because they think that makes them look "core".....:laugh:


Not my case at 45 man...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The biggest animosity I see nowadays between skiers/boarders is that most of the time, if skiers can help it they don't want to ride the chairlift with you. Of course this isn't everyone, but it's something I've noticed that happens alott. If I end up on a chair with someone who tried to do this, I make an effort to be nice and make them change their minds.

Just like when I rode on a chair with these two ancient crony skiers who decided it would be funny to crack snide snowboarder jokes on me. Instead of being a dick, I killed them with kindness and made them feel bad.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

From what I've noticed, the real core guys respect each other no matter the equipment. It's the gaper that thinks they're core that hate on the someone because they ride different equipment. These are the same guys that ride carving skis and laugh at guys on fat skis... yes there is animosity between skiers on fatties and skiers on carving skis (apparently you can tell how core someone is by how fat their skis are).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Zee said:


> From what I've noticed, the real core guys respect each other no matter the equipment. It's the gaper that thinks they're core that hate on the someone because they ride different equipment. These are the same guys that ride carving skis and laugh at guys on fat skis... yes there is animosity between skiers on fatties and skiers on carving skis (apparently you can tell how core someone is by how fat their skis are).


Some people need to make themselves feel bigger by making others look smaller. The details don't matter as long as they can find something to point to and laugh at. :thumbsdown:


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Zee said:


> From what I've noticed, the real core guys respect each other no matter the equipment. It's the gaper that thinks they're core that hate on the someone because they ride different equipment.


I don't really agree with that -- or at least I don't think it's true consistently enough to be accepted as a generalization. Whatever exactly "core" means in this context, I believe that often it's the newer skiers and riders who are more accepting of diversity on the slopes, simply because they took up their respective sports in a world in which both disciplines were already well-established. Often it's the grizzled veterans who are more reluctant to accept change. (Who are the people keeping Deer Valley and Alta snowboard-free after all these years?) Sometimes I read the alpine skiing forum on Usenet; like most Usenet forums, it's apparently dying (the snowboard forum died a few years ago), but it's still illuminating. Most of the remaining participants appear to be devoted skiers with many decades of experience. Almost to a man (there's perhaps one exception), they seem to despise snowboarders as both mountain companions/competitors and even as people.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been riding for 10 years and everyone I have ever had a run in with on a hill has been a snowboarder. Both can be annoying but snowboarders are the worst IMO.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't read all the pages of this thread so if this was mentioned previously it's my bad..

The majority of the skier vs snowboarder bs comes from 2 types of people.

1) Older folk who have a problem with new things.
2) Kids that are too young and egotistical because one group isn't doing what they are doing.

The ONLY trouble I've really had out there is from older people (55+) that have some sort of preconceived notion that snowboarders are all punk kids, or that we "ruin the snow". The later being something I hear about once a year. We have 2 resorts close to each other here, about 17 years ago you could only snowboard at one resort but you still had to pay full price, now it's both resorts, but there's still the grumpy grandpas out there that don't want us on their snow. They didn't want it at "their" resorts before they even saw someone ride, but I think now it's starting to go away since they know we are here to stay. The whole CHANGE IS BAD mindset is slowly dying out thankfully too.

HoboMaster: I know what you mean about the chairlift thing. I don't understand what the big deal is though, I mean we're just sitting there, how many times have they sat close to a snowboarder in a restaurant or bar not knowing? I ride with a ton of skiers and am happy to share the chair with them anytime. The killing with kindness is a great approach, but I prefer a nice long laugh and thanking them as I'm getting off the lift (laughing) that they made my day  Makes for some really red faces.


_EDIT: I should have clarified that I didn't mean that all older people have a problem with snowboarders, I've ridden the lift with some really friendly people including an older guy who was super excited to ask all about snowboarding, but around here if we do get flak for it, that's 95% of the people that say something_


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Deviant said:


> HoboMaster: I know what you mean about the chairlift thing. I don't understand what the big deal is though, I mean we're just sitting there, how many times have they sat close to a snowboarder in a restaurant or bar not knowing?


I think skiers are typically worried about two things: boards hanging sideways on the lift and bumping their skis (of course this does happen sometimes, but it shouldn't be a big deal), and inexperienced riders wiping out when getting off the lift and taking hapless skiers with them. This sometimes happens too, but on the other hand, very young children tend to fall a lot in this situation as well, and very young children are more likely to be skiers than snowboarders.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I think they are just jealous of our boots....I'd be a bit testy too if I had to wear those awful looking torture devices on my feet. I see the look on their faces in the lodge at the end of the day, total relieve to get those things off :laugh:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> I think they are just jealous of our boots....I'd be a bit testy too if I had to wear those awful looking torture devices on my feet. I see the look on their faces in the lodge at the end of the day, total relieve to get those things off :laugh:


This folks, is the true reason. :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Deviant said:


> I haven't read all the pages of this thread so if this was mentioned previously it's my bad..
> 
> The majority of the skier vs snowboarder bs comes from 2 types of people.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree....I have had many good nice rides with skiers, but sometimes the sight of a board makes them regress to childhood. This guy in particular probably thought that since he saw beginners fall off the lift, he would make me fall too just for fun. He really looked disappointed when he turnedback and I was standing beside him! It was so obvious it made me laugh. Most of the times I have no problems at all with anybody...we are all there for the pow after all.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Zee said:


> From what I've noticed, the real core guys respect each other no matter the equipment.


Totally agree. They also tend to talk about themselves the least.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> The biggest animosity I see nowadays between skiers/boarders is that most of the time, if skiers can help it they don't want to ride the chairlift with you.


It's all perspective. I find the "skipping out on sharing a chair at the last second" maneuver happens more when I'm on skis and they're boarding than the other way around. It's funny how people will naturally segregate themselves by what they have on their feet. Like seeks like I guess.


----------

